# Huge Blacktip Shark off Destin Beach...



## devinsdad

Could be a fake....

(Sorry- I had to...)


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch

that was uncalled for...

my trucks already halfway packed


----------



## Firefishvideo

Not Fake!:thumbup:


----------



## Brad6260

Yeah Honey the nice man on the internet said all I have to do is get in my rental kayak and take the bloody mangled bait out to the nice fishy. It'll be fun watch. What could go wrong.


----------



## devinsdad

Bump/Firefish/Brad- I am so sorry but I am soooooo ready for my annual shark fishing trip and have had shark fever so badly. Blame Brad to some degree- it was his google-earth photo I used.

I promise to add some real photos during my trip.


----------

